# Property management companies in Delhi



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi!

Does anyone know of any companies that can look after a property in Delhi?

I am looking for a full management service to find and vet tenants, periodic inspections and fix any problems etc etc.

Thank you...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

as this thread is being used as an advertising free for all I am now closing it.


----------

